# Snakewood Fountain Pen



## wudwrkr (May 11, 2006)

I finally finished one of the "guaranteed not to crack" snakewood blanks from Chitswood:






It has actually been over a week since I turned it and still no cracks!   I tried a CA finish on this one, but no luck.  I ended up buffing with white diamond and finishing it off with a couple of coats of TSW.  

This is my first Gentlemen's Fountain Pen. I think I'm gonna have to do more!


----------



## alamocdc (May 11, 2006)

That's a beaut, Dave! Keep us posted on the cracking.[^]


----------



## LanceD (May 11, 2006)

Looks like a winner. I drilled a Jr Statesman this afternoon and glued the tubes. I'll try tackling it tomorrow.


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 11, 2006)

Great looking pen Dave! Those bigger kits sure do look impressive, don't they!


----------



## chitswood (May 11, 2006)

Lookin purdy![]


----------



## JimGo (May 11, 2006)

Wow, that's a beauty!  Nice picture, too!


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 11, 2006)

THAT is something beautiful. Bet you can get a few bucks for that one!


----------



## wudwrkr (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words.  I tried really tried to make this one a cut above.  I'll be even more pleased if it doesn't crack!


----------



## Johnathan (May 12, 2006)

Wow, looks great, and a fountain pen! Yes! We need to see more fountain pens around here.


----------



## gerryr (May 12, 2006)

Beautiful work.  Here's hoping it doesn't crack.


----------



## Jim15 (May 12, 2006)

That is a great looking pen.

jim


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 12, 2006)

Very Nice.


----------



## pete00 (May 12, 2006)

very nice  !!!!


----------



## thewishman (May 12, 2006)

That is a beauty![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 12, 2006)

Beautiful wood and great work. Hold yer breath it don't crack.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 12, 2006)

So far I am still out of breath!  I have brought this into work today and this is the true test because every other snakewood pen I made cracked when it made it into my office.  Still smooth as silk!  Only time will tell.  

Thanks again everyone for all the encouraging words. []


----------



## airrat (May 12, 2006)

Very sharp


----------



## wags54 (May 12, 2006)

Super looking pen and  craftsmanship


----------

